

Design Flaws in the Human Body - avighnay
http://io9.com/the-most-unfortunate-design-flaws-in-the-human-body-1518242787

======
avighnay
In the context of last week's creationism vs evolution, this is an interesting
collection. I was particularly intrigued by 'Oxcytocin' being the primary
trigger for 'Tribal' or 'Factional' behavior in us.

